# Family of Cedric Lofton asks for criminal charges after autopsy



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

They found a drug called Esmolol in his blood, its use to treat heart rhythm problems.






Surveillance video shows a Black 17-year-old struggling with staff at a Wichita juvenile center last fall before he died after he was restrained facedown for more than 30 minutes. Sedgwick County released 18 video clips late Friday afternoon of what happened before Cedric Lofton was rushed to a hospital on Sept. 24. He died two days later. The release of the clips followed Sedgwick County District Attorney Marc Bennett's announcement Tuesday that the state’s “stand-your-ground” law prevented him from pressing charges because staff members were protecting themselves. He also said he struggled with whether an involuntary manslaughter charge was justified, but concluded it was not. Sedgwick County’s webpage crashed after the video was posted, making it temporarily inaccessible. But The Wichita Eagle posted screenshots of the encounter and several Wichita area television stations posted clips of some of the approximately two hours of footage, which didn't include audio. One video shows several officers carrying Lofton into the Sedgwick County Juvenile Intake and Assessment Center while restrained in something called the WRAP, a device comprised of a locking shoulder harness, leg restraints and ankle straps. The sheriff’s office describes it as a way to restrain a person who is “out of control” so that they don’t hurt themselves or others. According to Bennett's report, Lofton had become paranoid and was hallucinating. His foster father said the situation got worse after the teen attended his grandmother's funeral. At a foster official's urging, the foster father drove Lofton to a mental health provider, but he walked away. When Lofton returned home, foster officials told the foster father to call police. But the 5-foot-10, 135-pound Lofton resisted the officers who responded to the home, assaulting at least one of them, Bennett’s report said. The WRAP was removed at the juvenile intake center, according to Bennett's report. An unrestrained Lofton walked out of his holding cell and then tried to grab a computer monitor from the intake counter. The video shows him resisting attempts to place him back in the holding cell. At one point, he can be seen punching one of the juvenile detention employees in the head. The video shows detention workers wrestle him into the cell and more employees showing up to help. The camera doesn't show a close angle of what is happening inside the cell. Bennett’s report said staff shackled Lofton’s ankles and put him on his stomach on the floor. His report said Cedric was “mumbling” at times, repeated that he was Jesus and saying staff should kill themselves and that he would “hex” them. Staff noticed he wasn't breathing after they called to arrange for Loftin to be taken to a hospital for a mental health evaluation. KSNW reported that after about 30 minutes facedown in the cell, video appears to show workers flip Lofton onto his back. They eventually start CPR and paramedics arrive.







WICHITA, Kan. (KWCH) - A family is asking for criminal charges after the *official autopsy results rule 17-year-old Cedric Lofton’s death a homicide*. The teen died in custody in September . Months later, from official reports and the autopsy, we’re learning some of the details that led up to his death. We know the family and the family’s attorney watched the video showing more of what happened, but it has not been publicly released. Lofton’s family wants that to be done.

“Does this count as a conspiracy? Does this count as a coverup? I don’t know,” said the spokesperson for Lofton’s family who goes by “Pastor Moe,’ referring to the video not being released. “What does the law say when the people who are supposed to be investigating a wrongdoing are the people doing the wrong thing?”

On behalf of the family, Moe is speaking for the first time since the autopsy and releasing one of the last photos of Lofton taken before his death. That photo shows the teen unconscious in a hospital bed, connected to several tubes and monitors.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475686868465369092
Lofton died on the morning of Sept. 26, two days after police responded to his foster father’s home after a caller reported Lofton having a mental health breakdown and paranoia. Lofton, *died while in Juvenile Intake and Assessment Center (JIAC) custody*. The corrections employees involved in the incident leading to Lofton’s death have been placed on paid administrative leave while the Sedgwick County District Attorney investigates.

“They should have been suspended immediately without pay. They should not be getting paid right now,” Moe said. “Criminal charges should be filed.”

The autopsy listed Lofton’s cause of death as “complications of cardiopulmonary arrest sustained after physical struggle restrained in the prone position.” It said Lofton developed cardiopulmonary arrest after handcuffs were applied and while he was in a prone position during the incident on Sept. 24.

Lofton also suffered a brain injury, acute respiratory failure and acute kidney injury. He was also positive for COVID-19. A drug screen showed he had THC and Esmolol, a beta-blocker, in his body, but no alcohol or other drugs.

The attorney for Lofton’s family also released a statement in response to the official autopsy report that the 17-year-old’s manner of death was homicide. The statement is as follows:

_“This confirms our belief that Sedgwick County personnel at the Juvenile Intake and Assessment Center (JIAC) in Wichita killed Cedric.. As supported by the video evidence, these individuals unjustifiably and with excessive and unreasonable force pinned Cedric to the ground, ultimately killing the unarmed, 135-pound, 17-year-old African American teenager. Cedric’s family anxiously awaits the findings of the criminal investigation and believes the Sedgwick County District Attorney should pursue criminal charges against the law enforcement personnel responsible for Cedric’s death. Cedric’s death was caused by the hands of the very authorities that were obligated to protect him and make sure he was safe. Instead, they killed him with conscious disregard for the young life in their keeping.”_

The Sedgwick County District Attorney’s Office is reviewing the autopsy report and investigations by the KBI and Sedgwick County Sheriff’s Office continue. The DA’s office will determine if any charges need to be filed.

officers first contact BWC Its six hours longs, but I put it in if you want to skim through.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Criminal Charges will help pave the way for a BIG PAY DAY! I would expect that is the biggest concern.

Sad situation.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

People read "homicide" as a cause of death and think they know what that means. 

Oddly enough COD isn't listed as COVID, which, with a preexisting heart condition should've been a slam dunk. 🙄


----------

